# FD to EF-S



## monvural (Jan 17, 2004)

Is there a converter device to use Canon FD lenses on modern digital devices (specifically a Canan Digital Rebel 300D). I bought a couple lenses for my old camera and then decided to go digitial when my school decided it would close the film room. Searched, but haven't found. Thanks!


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jan 17, 2004)

Yes, I have one, now if I can only recall where I got it


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jan 19, 2004)

I recall where I got it, www.keh.com, but I check their site, none where listed now, also the name is not marked anywhere on it.

There are some real drawbacks to using lens adapters, the aperture needs to be open and close manually, the light meter work but not naturally as it would with a mating lens

IMO lens adapters are only useful with specialty lens that you do not use all the time. Your primary lens should match your camera it just a whole lot easier


----------

